# fs flowerhorn



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

....................


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Need him gone asap $90 or reasonable offer take it all !


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

this is a good deal people anyone intrested?!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice fish, good looking male for sure , have you tried cowis on here but i doubt he needs a tank ... what do you want for just the fishy


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

the flowerhorn byitself $70 if the tank and stuff by itself $80


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

what do yoiu feed him?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

great potential on the fish and price. Flower horn pretty much eat any pellet.


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

he'll eat anything i mostly feed him market prawns and pellets


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

This was my old fish!! Hes great, I hope u sell him soon!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hahah i knew youd like him


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump need gone asap!!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

throwing in a coralife uv turbotwist uv light altogether with tank and flowerhorn is $120


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i will trade you some stuff if you give me a discount


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

also do you know what kind he is


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

will take $80 for the fish and tank or $100 for all including uv light


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i will offer you $95


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

ill take $95 if u can come pick up tmrw!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump NEED GONE TODAY!!!


----------

